# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Radio 101, srijeda, 22.7. u 10,45

## Shanti

Sutra bi tema emisije Dijagnoza trebao biti novi zakon o MPO...

Nazvala sam Radio i pitala planiraju li staviti snimku na svoj portal. Do sada nisu prakticirali, ali ukoliko to ne uspijemo dogovoriti, ponuđeno mi je da je primim mail-om. U svakom slučaju, nadam se da ćemo svi koji nećemo moći slušati direktno moći poslušati snimku...   :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

hvala na obavijesti

----------


## Bebel

Da li je poznato tko su sugovornici? Također, da li je moguće javljanje u eter?
Danas su se na HRT-HR1 javljali samo neki stariji glasovi koji su propagirali vjerski fundamentalizam.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Šta se nije Jelena ponudila  :?

----------


## Gabi

Hvala za info.

Išla sam na njihove stranice i tamo piše da će otvoriti eter za naša pitanja i komentare. 

Nisam uspjela naći broj za javljanje u eter  :/ . Možda netko zna?

Našla sam samo ovo:
dijagnoza101@radio101.hr

----------


## Gabi

Da li bi bilo dobro da sva ona pitanja na koja ne znamo odgovore prikupimo i da jedna pošalje mail? Možda bi i urednici pomogli na taj način. Nazvala sam ih i rekli su da tema stoji, ali da još nemaju goste  :/ .

Ima li zainteresiranih?

----------


## Shanti

Na žalost, snimku emisije neće moći slati mail-om a neće je biti ni na portalu Radija 101. *Hoće li je netko od vas moći snimiti?*

Gostovati bi trebao, između ostalih, dr. Radončić...   :Smile:  

I doista, ne bi bilo loše slati pitanja unaprijed mail-om.  8)

----------


## gogga

telefoni su vam
4891 101
4891 102

uvijek su isti za sve emisije emitirane iz njihovog etera

----------


## Gabi

Hvala. 

Idem si napisati pitanja na papir ako slučajno uspijem dobiti vezu, tj. upasti u eter.

----------


## 2805

Možemo li poslati listu pitanja koja se skupila na temi "sve sto pacijenti zele znati - sto novi zakon znaci u praksi"? Znamo li da li će netko sa foruma sudjelovati u emisiji? Možda bi se osim pitanja koja već spominjemo danima trebalo govoriti o konkretnom provođenju postupka već u 9. mjesecu (mislim da se do tada nažalost Zakon neće pobiti na Sudu - iako se može dogoditi čudo).

----------


## aenea

2805, tko ti brani?  :Grin:

----------


## 2805

> 2805, tko ti brani?


Evo pišem!!!

----------


## ivarica

karmen je sutra na 101, ne znam kako vam to od jucer zaboravljam pisati

----------


## taca70

Ne znam koliko traje emisija ali svakako moramo biti spremne za nju i ne dozvoliti da razni likovi upadnu u eter umjesto nas. Borbu i tako vodimo na svim frontovima. Hoce li biti i agresor u studiju?

----------


## aenea

ko partizani  :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi

> Da li bi bilo dobro da sva ona pitanja na koja ne znamo odgovore prikupimo i da jedna pošalje mail? Možda bi i urednici pomogli na taj način. Nazvala sam ih i rekli su da tema stoji, ali da još nemaju goste  :/ .
> 
> Ima li zainteresiranih?



 :Laughing:  

...sad tek vidim  kak sam ovo napisala... mislila sam zainteresiranih za napisati mail s pitanjima...   :Grin:   ... bila sam na poslu pa se nisam mogla koncentrirati na sve strane...   :Kiss:

----------


## fakinTin

Hvala *Shanti* možda napokon i uspijem poslušati live emisiju, a *Ivarica* no sikiriki mislim da si sad u poslu preko glave, hvala bogu pa ima cura koje prate, i želim ti puno odmora i snage za dalje!!!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Shanti

Još jednom... pitanje (i molba), *hoće li netko danas snimati emisiju*?

 :Love:

----------


## bublica3

:D

----------


## bublica3

:D

----------


## Marsupilami

radio 101 mozete online slusati ovdje

http://delicast.com/radio/Croatia/Radio_101

nije potrebno imati nikakve playere, sve je na njihovoj stranici   :Wink:

----------


## 2805

> Gabi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li bi bilo dobro da sva ona pitanja na koja ne znamo odgovore prikupimo i da jedna pošalje mail? Možda bi i urednici pomogli na taj način. Nazvala sam ih i rekli su da tema stoji, ali da još nemaju goste  :/ .
> 
> Ima li zainteresiranih?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poslala sam jučer poduži mail sa pitanjima i stavila link na našu stranicu i post gdje su popisana pitanja cura dosada. Nadam se da će ih iskoristiti u emisiji. Nisam dobila nikakav povratni odgovor

----------


## Marsupilami

eto upravo je bila najava i receno je da ce eter biti otvoren za komentare i pitanja  :D

----------


## bublica3

ja sam na poslu pa ne mogu zvat, ali cure smislite dobro pitanja. Da ih umištimo!!!

----------


## bucka

idem slusat!

----------


## Jelena

> Šta se nije Jelena ponudila  :?


Ma ispao je nesporazum kod mene, to je ipak bilo za TV, ali sam jaaaaako ljuta i nezadovoljna i odričem se unaprijed. Naime dobila sam tri pitanja koja su mi se činila sada manje važnim tipa kako sam ja doživjela naše klinike, a ja nisam zbilja mjerodavna da o tome baš govorim i onda sam sugerirala novinarki da nešto drugo pričamo i sve se super dogovorile i onda se ona opet na ta svoja pitanja vratila, a ja nisam Golem da se vratim na svoje odgovore pa sam nešto zbrljala i glupo je, uuuužasno.

Ipak to doživljavam kao vježbu, možda drugi put bude bolje.

evo ga počinje!

----------


## darci

počinje! 

evo i link za live stream

mms://media2.t-com.hr/101

----------


## molu

na link koji je postala Marsupilani nemrem, javlja mi za neke plug inove, jel ima jos neki link di se moze slusat emisija? Help, plizzz!

----------


## Jelena

www.radio101.hr pa s desen strane ima uho koje treba kliknuti za streaming

----------


## aenea

ajde za nas koji ne možemo slušati..bar malo prenesite što se priča  :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

evo slušam!!   :D  :D  :D  Bravo

----------


## ksena28

taman sam se uključila. jesam šta propustila??? :?

----------


## bublica3

Za sada Dr. Radončić jako stručno priča o razlozima zašto je ovaj zakon jako loš.

----------


## Jelena

ovo sam ja pitala    :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

priča kako je zamrzavanjem j.stanica uspješnost manja od 5%. Evo sad je pauza - reklama.

----------


## bublica3

Bravo Jelena!!    :D

----------


## molu

Propustila sam pocetak, jel jos neko u studiu osim dr Radoncica?

----------


## martina123

Sad je glazba,...

----------


## amyx

Bravo Jelena. 
Eto kaže Radončić da za zamrzavanje JS treba posaban medij,drugačiji nego za embrije, a tog medija ima jako malo na tržištu jer je sve u eksperimentalnoj fazi.

I kaže da Poljska uopče nema zakon o MPO, a kamoli da imaju zabranu zamrzavanja embrija kao što tvrdi Milinović

----------


## amyx

Karmen je u studiu

----------


## ksena28

KARMEN je tu  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Jelena

s obzirom na naprednu strukturu slušatelja stojedinice, očekujem da tu neće biti slušatelja sa "suprotne strane"
evo na telefonu dr. kniewald

----------


## bublica3

evo počelo, na telefonu je biolog G. Kniewald

----------


## amyx

Biolog iz Škvorca,na znam napisati ime, se javlja telefonom

----------


## martina123

> evo počelo, na telefonu je biolog G. Kniewald


  :Wink:   mislim da cete i mene cuti...   :Grin:

----------


## vinko

izvrsno prvo pitanje, ravno u bulju. bravo Jelena   :Klap:  

(ne samo zato jer je MŽ   :Grin:  )

----------


## amyx

Priča kako su nam bolnice u jadnom stanju i kako se kod privatnika ne može dogoditi da nema igle, katetere, medije itd

----------


## Kadauna

a šta je Jelena pitala, nisam čula :?

----------


## amyx

Kaže biolog da je zakon nebulozan i da se vidi da ga nisu radili ljudi iz struke. Evo i martine

----------


## ksena28

Martina  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

Jelena pitala da li HR ima opremu i mogućnosti za zamrzavanje js

----------


## Vali

Martina!!!

----------


## Jelena

imamo li tehnologiju za zamrzavanje i kakva je vjerojatnost da će se modernizirati laboratoriji da se može izvoditi zamrzavanje js

martina   :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

Martina  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bibi

Cure super ste  :D  :D

----------


## martina123

:Grin:  valda je bilo ok....

----------


## martina123

ste zadovoljne?

----------


## paola

Martina  :D

----------


## babyboys

BILA SI SUPER  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

Kaže da nemamo mogućnost zamrzaanja niti u slučaju hiperstimulacije. to je važno!

----------


## amyx

Naravno da smo zadovoljne, ja pogotovo sa svojim burnim reakcijama i HS  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

Martina bila si super!

Jelena, na tebe sam zakasnila   :Embarassed:

----------


## Jelena

Martina, žao mi je da ti nisi jučer davala izjave umjesto mene jer si super truper!

----------


## ksena28

jel odgovoreno konačno na pitanje jel imamo tehnologiju za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica? i koliko ona košta? u vrijeme recesije?   :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

nije

----------


## Jelena

slična je tehnologija kao za embrije, različiti su reagensi i skuplji, a ionako je neučinkovito (ukratko)

----------


## amyx

U principu je tehnologija ista i princip, samo se smrzava u drugom mediju koji je puuuuuno skuplji i nema ga na tržištu jer je sve u eksperimentalnoj fazi

----------


## ksena28

a jesu li krioprezervatori isti?

----------


## vinko

kaže karmen da u procjenu ustavnosti treba uvrstiti i medicinski aspekt. to karmen!!!

----------


## amyx

da

----------


## ksena28

> U principu je tehnologija ista i princip, samo se smrzava u drugom mediju koji je puuuuuno skuplji i nema ga na tržištu jer je sve u eksperimentalnoj fazi


A HA

----------


## ksena28

:Rolling Eyes:  O BOŽE EVO OPET MORALIZIRANJE SLUŠATELJA

----------


## ksena28

slušateljica :smajlićkojibljuje:

----------


## amyx

Ma ko sad ovo zove ? Užasava se od viška zametaka koji zvršavaju tko zna gdje, i njena poznanica je od MPO dobila rak bubrega i na kraju odustala

----------


## Vali

> Ma ko sad ovo zove ? Užasava se od viška zametaka koji zvršavaju tko zna gdje, i njena poznanica je od MPO dobila rak bubrega i na kraju odustala


Zbljuvat ću se.

----------


## Jelena

barem nije agresivka, ali očito ne zna razliku između abortusa i MPO-a

----------


## babyboys

kaže ova baba sad da bolje da se usvajaju djeca i moralizira .

----------


## ksena28

dajte zovite 101-cu, ja nemrem danas!

----------


## amyx

Nama bi trebao neki chat za prijenos emisija u živo   :Grin:

----------


## martina123

Auuuu... uhvatila se Irske!!!!!!!!!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Jelena

Karmen je opet ludilo od žene  :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

BRAVO!!!!!    :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  KARMEN   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

*JEDNA JE KARMEN*  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

Pa kad one dvije spodobe stalno izvlače Poljsku i Irsku

----------


## vinko

i u njemačkoj i u njemačkoj je dozvoljeno!!

----------


## Cannisa

joj, joj, što me živciraju ovakvi dušebrižnici kao ova gospođa...sorry cure, morala sam. Lako držati prodike, onome ko ima djecu....da je u našoj koži sigurno ne bi ovako to komentirala....

----------


## bublica3

Karmen je toliko dobra, stručna, spremna!!!! 

Ma svaka čast!     :Love:

----------


## Jelena

evo demanti ju-hu :D

----------


## amyx

> *JEDNA JE KARMEN*   :D  :D  :D


*X*

----------


## bublica3

ajme SRCE   :Heart:   mi je veliko ka more

----------


## Cannisa

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *JEDNA JE KARMEN*  :D  :D  :D
> 
> 
> *X*



 :Naklon:

----------


## Jelena

a sad sam još i više ljuta da se takvim gnjusnim izmišljotinama Golem i Milinović i škvadra moralnih katolika služi

----------


## amyx

Zove neko ko ima curicu iz maribora, muško  :shock: , ohrabrili su se

----------


## ksena28

evo jedan od nas, slušatelj sa curicom iz Maribora   :Crying or Very sad:   :Grin:

----------


## Vali

Damir i curica iz Maribora!   :Heart:

----------


## bibi

Martina super si bila!!!
Ovaj tata je super!!!!!!  :D  :D

----------


## Jelena

Evo nam emotivnog tate  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

rasplakala sam se na njegove riječi, *opet*!

----------


## Cannisa

jao, jedan muški....ima curicu iz Maribora...čini mi se da  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bublica3

Za curicu   iz Maribora    :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## amyx

baš smo plači.....e

----------


## ksena28

BRAVO TATA  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

Ko je ovo ??? Bravo :D  :D  :D

----------


## martina123

> Za curicu   iz Maribora    :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


Za curicu!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

evo jedne od nas* tko imenom i prezimenom stoji iza tog zakona*???

YOU GO GIRL

----------


## Vali

Curke, tko je ovo?

----------


## bucka

za tatu!  :Heart:   :D

----------


## bublica3

BRAVO! Očemo istinu na stol!

----------


## martina123

> evo jedne od nas* tko imenom i prezimenom stoji iza tog zakona*???
> 
> YOU GO GIRL


super, super!

----------


## molu

to sam bila ja

----------


## Kadauna

*molu, BRAAAAAAAAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

----------


## amyx

> to sam bila ja


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  B R A V O

----------


## Jelena

baš čudno da se javio netko tko nije sad tu s nama   :Grin:  

super je ženska. pa valjda kada tako brane taj zakon, valjda onda i stoje iza njega. zašto se moraju štititi  :Mad:

----------


## martina123

*molu*  :Love:   :Kiss:  BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

> to sam bila ja


*MOLU*   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

oh, molu, sori kasnim. kao što rekoh super si. (streaming kasni, skužila sam na telefonu)

----------


## Vali

Molu, bravo!!!  :D  Sjajna si bila!

----------


## Cannisa

molu BRAVO!  :Love:

----------


## martina123

Kako mozete pomoci nevladinim udrugama? (pitanje Radoncicu) 8)

----------


## Jelena

kaj je već gotovo   :Sad:   a baš ej super kad smo svi na istoj strani, osim gospođe

----------


## Natalina

molu bravo!!!
zvem ko blesava konačno dobijem vezu i onda kažu da više nema vremena   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## amyx

Gotova emisija, kaže da je bilo jaaaaaaaaaaaako puno poziva, naravno nisu mogli svi u eter

----------


## molu

hvala cure  :Kiss:   jos se sad tresem, uzasno me prala trema, ja sam inace tip koja svasta moze u sebi, ali na van... al eto, grunulo iz mene. Nikad nije kasno za pocetak,kaj ne?

----------


## Cannisa

Voditeljica je bila odlična :D

----------


## bublica3

Bravo za voditeljicu Vesnu!! rekla je da je zakon: ODVRATAN!   :D

----------


## ksena28

> hvala cure   jos se sad tresem, uzasno me prala trema, ja sam inace tip koja svasta moze u sebi, ali na van... al eto, grunulo iz mene. Nikad nije kasno za pocetak,kaj ne?


ej, ženo! bila si odlična!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vali

Baš je dobro bilo, osim gospođe s frendicom s rakom bubrega.

Tata iz Maribora me rasplakao.   :Love:

----------


## vinko

kad ja u forumu koristim ovakve riječi ko voditeljica ("odvratan, gnjusan, primitivan zakon), onda mi marči kaže no-no   :Laughing:

----------


## Vali

Molu, od treme se nije čulo ni T.   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

molu     :Love:

----------


## molu

i mene tata, rasplako, a ja bila na redu iza njega, gutala suze...


 :Heart:  tati i mami i curici

----------


## aenea

Tako sam ponosna na sve vas  :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

cure bile ste super  :Klap:  
Karmen   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## mamma san

Emisija je bila savršena!  :D 

Karmen, dr. Radončić i dr. Kniewald (dobro sam napisala, zar ne? ) - savršeni!   :Heart:  

I Karmen, razgalila si mi srce kad si JOŠ JEDNOM potvrdila da Golem i njegov šef govore LAŽI! Predrago mi je da si dobila priliku reći svoje o klinikama u Irskoj i Poljskoj i zamrzavanju embrija (i donaciji istih).   :Smile:  

I *baš zato* svi pozivi pušteni u eter protiv  i za ovaj Zakon, bili su savršeni.

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam sretna što je barem netko demantirao priču o sto embrija.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A šta je Martina pitala?

Meni muž uspio uhvatiti lpreko interneta tek pred kraj emisje ono kad se javio tata sa curicom iz Maribora i mene je ganuo do suza.
I *Molu* super si postavila pitanje i naravno pohvale* dr. Radončiću i Karmen* 
što su bili gosti emisje  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

emisija protekla glatko i odlična je bila

pa nisam ni sumnjala u našu 101   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## taca70

Cure, bile ste suuuper.Tata iz Mb  :Crying or Very sad:  Uzasno emotivno,ali bas tako i treba. I sigurno ste primjetile da je dr.R jedini od MPO lijecnika koji se nesebicno bori za nas bez obzira na posljedice dok su se ostali u strahu zabili u misju rupu. Moramo mu se zahvaliti.

----------


## Angie75

> Cure, bile ste suuuper.Tata iz Mb  Uzasno emotivno,ali bas tako i treba. I sigurno ste primjetile da je dr.R jedini od MPO lijecnika koji se nesebicno bori za nas bez obzira na posljedice dok su se ostali u strahu zabili u misju rupu. Moramo mu se zahvaliti.


Baš sam se i ja pitala zašto se ne oglasi dr. Šimunić  :/

----------


## amyx

Da, žalosno je što viđamo i slušamo samo dr Radončića. Ali eto bar netko od struke da se bori za nas. Super dr i svjetski poznat biolog.  Mogla bi se Lana oglasiti. Prepali bi se i Golem i Milinović   :Grin:

----------


## martina123

> A šta je Martina pitala?
> 
> Meni muž uspio uhvatiti lpreko interneta tek pred kraj emisje ono kad se javio tata sa curicom iz Maribora i mene je ganuo do suza.
> I *Molu* super si postavila pitanje i naravno pohvale* dr. Radončiću i Karmen* 
> što su bili gosti emisje


..ma ja sam pricala svoju pricu...

----------


## tonili

Cure i tata koji se javio - bili ste suuuuper!!!  :D Suze sam mi sam klizile....ah nek sam plačip..... 
Karmen, r.K.i doc R. - hvala vam od srca!  :Heart:  
Meni je osobito drago da je doc demantirao priču o zametcima u podrumima - imam osjećaj da javnost fakat to vidi ko u sf filmovima - akvariji  i unutra bebe!!!!

----------


## pino

Stvarno najbolja emisija koju sam slusala do sada! Bili ste divni! 

Meni je drago da se javila ona zena koju smetaju smrznuti zameci, jer bas teska pitanja trebaju da se raskrinkaju obmane. 

Doduse, stvarno mislim da bi trebali imati jednu javnu diskusiju o smrznutim embrijima, jer stvarno mislim da ce se svaka razumna osoba sloziti sa zakljuccima npr. onog clanka "Razmatranja o moralnom statusu pred-embrija". Bas cu pokusat nesto napisat.

----------


## pale

Slušala i ja i rasplakala se, bravo svima!

----------


## Vali

> Cure, bile ste suuuper.Tata iz Mb  Uzasno emotivno,ali bas tako i treba. I sigurno ste primjetile da je dr.R jedini od MPO lijecnika koji se nesebicno bori za nas bez obzira na posljedice dok su se ostali u strahu zabili u misju rupu. Moramo mu se zahvaliti.


O ovome često razmišljam. Imalo bi puno više učinka kad dr. R ne bi bio jedini kojega možemo vidjeti i čuti po medijima. Zašto ostalih nema?  :?

----------


## tonili

I voditeljica je bila super!
Golem i Milinović nek se sad grizu - iz dana u dan njihove laži padaju u vodu. Karmen   :Heart:  

Da, zaista ispada da samo dr.R i dr.K. istupaju u juavnosti i na tome im beskrajno hvala - vjerojatno oni iz državnih klinika ipak više mogu dobit po nosu... :?

----------


## tonili

uf, uzbuđena sam pa sami tipfeleri ispadaju...

----------


## aenea

Ili im je zabranjeno da govore.

----------


## Vali

> Ili im je zabranjeno da govore.


A možda je i to.   :Mad:

----------


## andream

Odlična radio emisija, dr Radončić je jako dobar govornik. 
A sad stalno u pozadini mogu slušati i Radio 101, hvala na linku (to za nas neprosvijetljene  8) ).

----------


## andream

> Mogla bi se Lana oglasiti.


ovo svakako potpisujem, za našu Lanu tri pištolja, kako bi ih samo raspametila... već je zamišljam na TV dvoboju s ministrom i tajnikom   :Laughing:

----------


## tonili

aenea (napisa): 



> Ili im je zabranjeno da govore.


Mislim da se vrlo vjerojatno upravo o ovome radi. Možda ne direktna zabrana - obično se takvi službeni dopisi zovu "preporuke" ili "upute za ophođenje s medijima" i tak... rekla bi maria71 vibre ser.....
Činjenica je da im je šef mila nam vlast, a da po šefu koji te hrani ne pljuješ...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Nisam slusala, ima li gdje link da se cuje snimka?

----------


## aenea

Ili im je naređeno da moraju pričati samo u smislu kako je zakon odličan pa su zašutili u smislu bunta. Sad još ne znamo što zaista jest na stvari..ali slutim da ćemo saznati, prije ili kasnije  :Grin:

----------


## mmaslacak

jel ima link?

----------


## gričanka

> taca70 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, bile ste suuuper.Tata iz Mb  Uzasno emotivno,ali bas tako i treba. I sigurno ste primjetile da je dr.R jedini od MPO lijecnika koji se nesebicno bori za nas bez obzira na posljedice dok su se ostali u strahu zabili u misju rupu. Moramo mu se zahvaliti.
> 
> 
> O ovome često razmišljam. Imalo bi puno više učinka kad dr. R ne bi bio jedini kojega možemo vidjeti i čuti po medijima. Zašto ostalih nema?  :?


*XXX*
Možda smatraju kako su pisanim priopćenjem ministru nakon sastanka Hrvatskog liječničkog zbora učinili što se od njih očekuje pa više za to nema potrebe. Ali pojedinačni istupi poput ovog dr. Radončića i biologa Kniewald (i dr Bauman je gostovao na TVu) su mnogo snažniji i informativniji za javnost i građanstvo, pa se ja nadam da će i ostali MPO specijalisti izjavama navedeniih dobiti vjetar u leđa. I ja bih jako rado (vjerujem uživala) poslušala što naša draga i nadasve vrlo stručna Lana 4 pištolja ima za reći!

----------


## Shanti

Tako mi je drago što je i ova emisija protekla dobro (uostalom, od stojedinice nisam ni očekivala da bi mogli kiksati po pitanju naših prava)  :D I tako mi je žao što nisam mogla slušati... *Je li netko snimio?*

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mogla bi se Lana oglasiti.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo svakako potpisujem, za našu Lanu tri pištolja, kako bi ih samo raspametila... već je zamišljam na TV dvoboju s ministrom i tajnikom


Ne vjerujem da bi se usudila "gristi ruku koja je hrani" a to je u ovom slučaju nažalost Milinović, ja baš mislim da bi prema njima bila fina i uljudna jer još uvijek radi u državnoj klinici.
Privatnici se javljaju jer su sjesni da će gubiti pacijente ovim zakonom i ipak rade privatno pa si mogu dopustiti slobodu govora. Sretna sam da se bar netko od stručnjaka javlja i upravo sam poslala zahvalu dr K a sad ću i dr. R

----------


## ksena28

ja mislim da su ti naši državni liječnici malo podbacili! da su se svi pobunili, pa makar i pod cijenu plaće/posla i sl., svi zajedno, otpor bi bio veći i jači. i ne vjerujem da bi imali problema u pronalasku novog posla!

----------


## Jelena

poučeni reakcijom MZOŠ-a na štrajk studenata, bili bi ludi da nešto probavaju. naša vlada totalno ignorira ljude bez imalo kompleksa jer su "najpametniji" i što im sad netko ima soliti pamet. očito je i da u MZSS ne prate naš forum jer bi se već golem bolje pripremio za nastup u ponedjeljak na HTV-u. osim toga moj je dojam da su u MZOŠ-u super pametne glave u usporedbi s dva predstavnika MZSS koja imamo nesreću stalno gledati u medijima.
ali to je ionako najčešća bolest naših ljudi koji ponavljaju "što će meni netko drugi solit pamet, kad sam ja najpametniji". vrlo upadljiv sindrom na svim razinama, pogotovo kad se nakon puno godina vratiš "doma".   :Sad:

----------


## aenea

Ne znam kako bi se mogao bolje pripremiti, sve i da je čitao.. Jedino ga možda ne bi toliko iznenadilo što je Karmen imala famoznu studiju iz Toronta.   :Grin:  On izvrdava činjenice i brka pojmove (smatram namjerno)..

----------


## ksena28

> moj je dojam da su u MZOŠ-u super pametne glave u usporedbi s dva predstavnika MZSS koja imamo nesreću stalno gledati u medijima


ajoj  :Laughing:  poznajem tamo face jako, jako dobro, ne bih se složila, ali ima smisla! njihov glasnogovornik bar po webu ordinira ko pravi poslušnik i brani svog (sad već) bivšeg ministra!

----------


## Kadauna

[quote]Ne znam kako bi se mogao bolje pripremiti, sve i da je čitao.. Jedino ga možda ne bi toliko iznenadilo što je Karmen imala famoznu studiju iz Toronta. * On izvrdava činjenice i brka pojmove (smatram namjerno)..[/*quote]

ne znam baš.... nisam sigurna..... da je namjerno to što brka pojmove, još bi mu jedan dio oprostila jer bi tad to bila promišljena igra s intencijom i ciljem..... no vrlo providna.......  


Ja osobno sve više mislim da su se upustili u posao kao nestručnjaci, da su ofrlje sve ovo pripremili, da su htjeli progurati ovo i to na osnovu neistina, poluistina, dezinformacija  (Polja, Irska, Italija, Njemačka kao uzorne zemlje u kojima se takav zakon već provodi) na temelju činjenice da se može ići na drugačiji način zamrzavanja osim zametaka (yeah right, to je još u fazi testiranja i Bog dragi zna kad će to saživjeti....) ja koliko znam vitrifikaciju je Golem počeo spominjati tek prije koji dan, oh my God...... 

a da pritom nisu imali blage veze da su dirnuli osinje gnjezdo, da su dirnuli u gnijezdo stršljena (nas parove) koji se već godinama borimo u kojekakvim okolnostima (bolnicama) s kojekakvim dijagnozama, kojekakvom istorijom bolesti i s godinama iskustva u raznim bolnicama i ustanovama u HR i u inozemstvu,  dirnuli su u majke i očeve koji su pomoću MPO postali roditelji,  u buduće očeve koji nose veliku tugu u sebi jer još nemaju svoju bebicu, u moju sestru koja na svoj način dijeli moju/našu tugu, u mamu MPO-pacijentice s VV-a koja isto tako zna što joj proživljava kćer iz postupka u postupak, u tatu koji svoju kćer svaki mjesec vodi na folikulometrije,  u mnogo nevjenčanih parova, u žene koje ne žele da im se ministar ruga s riječima da ne bi bio ginekolog da se boji žena..... , u žene koje se dižu u 04.00 da bi sjele na vlak i do 07.00 došle na pregled kod svog MPO doktora na S. Duhu i tako svaki drugi dan u postupku, u žene koje su zbog svega toga ostale bez posla. 


Mislim da se ovaj zakon direktno tiče cca 20% populacije fertilne dobi, no mislim da se taj zakon tiče i indirektno gotovo cijelog hrvatskog stanovništva, ja imam mamu, tatu, 2 brata i sestru te njihove partnere... to se u obitelji iz koje sam potekla tiče već 8 hrvatskih građana i bar toliko na muževoj strani (a samo nas dvoje smo direktno pogođeni - sorry JA SAM PODOĐENA JER JE NEPLODNOST ŽENSKI PROBLEM I BOLEST   :Grin:  ) 

Gospodine ministre, gdje Vam je bio risk manager koji Vas je trebao posavjetovati o mogućim rizicima pri donošenju ovog ridikulnog zakona :?

----------


## molu

Kadauna

*X*

----------


## Jelena

> ajoj  poznajem tamo face jako, jako dobro, ne bih se složila, ali ima smisla! njihov glasnogovornik bar po webu ordinira ko pravi poslušnik i brani svog (sad već) bivšeg ministra!


ksena pravi si vrag   :Wink:  

ovo je očito znak da smo mi super    :Love:

----------


## Alyssa

Joj, kako mi je sad krivo da nisam mogla slusati emisiju. Zar bas nitko nije snimao   :Sad:  ?

----------


## lisa84

RADIO ISTRA

Sad je bila Karmen - super je!  :D

----------


## lisa84

A sad priča neki idiotski pedijatar koji kaže da NIJE PROČITAO ZAKON, ali kenjobi o pravima djece, bla, bla... Da se o tome ne vodi računa kad se kroz medije priča sve ovo...

----------


## lisa84

dr. Gojmorac je taj "pedijatar" koji ne želi da se djeca rađeju.

Evo sad Đurđe Adlešić...

----------


## Gost 1

Možete cure molim vas napisati što kaže gđa. Adlešić, jer sada više ne mogu dalje slušati emisiju

----------


## lisa84

Ona najavljuje izmjene Zakona na jesen, ako ne padne prije na Ustavnom sudu. Kaže mnogi pitaju zašto tek na jesen, al veli zato jer oni ne zasjedaju tijekom ljeta...

E, kad sam već kod toga, jel Ustavni sud radi preko ljeta il i oni imaju neku pauzu?  :?

----------


## Gost 1

Ma svi moraju malo na more...

----------


## lilium

> Joj, kako mi je sad krivo da nisam mogla slusati emisiju. Zar bas nitko nije snimao   ?


Dok se ne nadje snimka, evo sto sam od informacija polovila, pa korigirajte-nadopunite:

- pitanje - da li je uzeto u obzir misljenje struke kod kreiranja novog zakona:  struka - Hrvatska lijecnicka komora, Drustvo za endokrinologiju.. su slali misljenja, no misljenje struke je minimalno uvazeno, malo toga je uzeto u obzir u novom zakonu
- argument da zakon guraju zbog EU ne stoji - npr. Poljska nema zakon a clanica je EU
- komentari da stimulacija steti zdravlju zene - nasi doktori koriste blaze stimulacije, a i studije su demantirale stetnost - nema bitne razlike medju stimuliranim i ostalim zenama 
- metoda s zamrzavanjem JS - skuplji medij, reagensi, relativno malo ih ima na trzistu, eksperimentalna metoda; strucnjaci kazu da su takvi postupci slozeniji, skuplji i manje uspjesni - rezultiraju s oko 5%  uspjesnih trudnoca, naspram 18-25, pa u nekim centrima i do 30% uspjeha kod postupaka koji dozvoljavaju i zamrzavanje zametaka
-jos jednom objasnjenja praksa preporucena od strane europske krovne udruge - oplodjivanje stanica, cekanja do 5 dana, vracanja najboljih zametaka, zamrzavanja ostalih...
- Kniwald je ponovio tehnologijama zamrzavanja se bavimo vec 30 godina no tehnicka priroda zamrzavanja je takva da zamrzavanje JS ima max uspjesnost 6-8% , dok kod zamrzavanja oplodjenih JS s vidljivim genomom daju do 70% sansi... sto se tice kostanja - pacjentice su svjedoci da po drzavnim ustanovama igle, medij, potrosni materijal znaju i nedostajati (dok se nabave preko tendera...) dok je kod privatnika to nezamislivo...jos jednom upozorava da zakon nisu pisali ljudi iz struke - clanci 29 i 31 su u kontradikciji
- kod stimulacija se ne moze posve predvidjeti kakva ce biti reakcija za svaku pojedinacnu zenu, kada zena patoloski reagira (hiperstimulacija), a ide se na oplodnju 3 JS i nije moguce vracanje zametaka u tom ciklusu, a zakon ne dozvoljava da se zameci zamrznu  to je nerijesni PROBLEM - a kod nas je znakovit broj zena ( populacijska karakteristika - dinarski tip - cesce Dalmacija, Hercegovina)  koje su sklone PCOSu i burnoj reakciji, pa je velika sansa da se dobiju takvi pacijenti - sto je PROBLEM
- praksa u Sloveniji - mogu ici na vracanje samo jednog zametka ,jer se ostali zamrzavaju - moze se ici na jednoplodnu trudnocu, siguran zahvat - vece sanse za uspjeh 
- europski centri ne mogu dobiti dozvolu za rad ako nemaju i krioprezervaciju
- Irska i Poljska - krioprezervacija zametaka je redovna praksa, u Poljskoj se par nakon 3 god. od zamrzavanja zametka se cak moze odluciti i na donaciju zametka drugom neplodnom paru
- po novom zakonu - kod nas zbog samo jedne vrste tretmana nece svi imati jednake sanse za uspjeh - diskriminira- okvir za tuzbu
- nas MPO - stara skola, imamo i iskustvo i tradiciju - i kod nas laboratoriji moraju biti kreditirani od krovne europske udruge - backupa krioprezervacijom po tim pravilima mora biti - s novim zakonom mi umjesto korak napred radimo dva koraka nazad

Emisija je bila odlicna i voditeljica i gosti i cure s pitanjima! Bravo!

----------


## elena

lilium, hvala na sažetku   :Kiss:   nažalost nisam ulovila emisiju

----------


## tonili

mislim da radio 101 stavlja emisiju dijagnoza na net - neznam link ( i da znam - neznam ga tu stavit   :Embarassed:  ) - probajte uguglat dijagnoza 101 il tak nešt

----------


## tonili

na stranici odisej.hr su stavljene stare emisije dijagnoze - neznam hoće li stavljati i ovu... :/

----------


## sretna35

*Kadauna, lilium*  :Klap:   :Heart:  

potpis

----------


## andrejaaa

*Kadauna X*

----------


## Lili75

samo ću reći jedno: dr.Radončić jedan i jedini, najbolji je!!!  :D  :D 

on mi je vodio trudnoću, odličan je govornik, bio je savršen kao i Karmen!!!

ja si sanjam i zamišljam zašto netko ne pozove dr. R. u emisiju na TV-u ma nema toga tko bi pobio njegove riječi, vjrujem da bi bilo odlični i dr. Luči sa VV i dr. Šimunić iz IVF-a !!!

da se nešto takvo "predloži" HTV-ovcima i Novoj TV???? 

joj da mi je vidit facu od Milinovića i nek više kaž tko su (ne)stručnjaci koji su radili na izradi zakona?!

----------


## Isabel

Doc, HVALA vam od   :Heart:  !!

----------


## Jelena

Kratko da se javim u vezi mog tv nastupa. Naime, prošli tjedan sam dala intreview vezano uz troškove postupaka za emisiju Novac, Nove TV i bila sam jaaaako nezadovoljna sobom, da se sad ne opravdavam zašto, i nema veze. U svakom slučaju, danas smo zakasnili 1otak minuta na tu emisiju, ali smo vidjeli prilog u kojem je rečeno da se zakoni u hr donose bez da se razmatraju posljedice i tu je _uđuture_ spomenut i "Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji" i samo je Škare Ožbolt govorila, ali o općoj praksi. I sad ne vjerujem da su nas i na početku emisije spominali. Čini se da me je Jure Radić s Pelješkim mostom izbacio    :Grin:   Nema veze, bila je to jedna vježba za mene. Drugi put ću biti bolja  :Wink:

----------


## aenea

Jelena   :Love:

----------

